# early music ars antiqua second post



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to thank TC menbers for advising me on very old classical composer of ars antiqua
For pre-Bingen ars antiqua, i only have two name

I have some Peter Abelard two versions of his planctus david: one on vox cosmica out of carpe diem record(germany) than i have the naxos version on the 10 cd box-set Saint & sinners compilation by naxos.

Secondo i have an obscur german released of Hermann von der Reichenau called the miracle of the century.

*Tercio i tried to find some odo of arezzo some Guido Aretinus culd ain't find anything, only an inter-active book for arezzo, not a genuine record.* 

Quatro i found something for Adémar de Chabannes, and old cd dont know if it's still available,
i ask my cd store and bookstore guy if he could located this cd for me and order it for me, he says we will do our best mister Deprofundis, so let's cross my finger he can order this, i would be thrill if it's still available.

Than that about it for pre-Hildergard von Bingen that most academic know about, so i hope this post not obsolete, im trying to dig into the past to understand the future, 1000 + yrs old music, this most be interresting, what do you think guys on TC.

What about my store well there doeing there best, to get me the best service in my obscur query, i thank them, there are proffessional, i aknowledge that im an atypical buyer,for some record store im a nightmare since most stuff i seek is hard to find, so there kind to put up whit my special requests, there are brave , amen to them(deprofundis winks).

Do you identified whit me on this, for some record sellers , you seem like an odd space alien documenting human history via the music made in the past-futured, for some an extremely snob exentric specie(my sister think this), see people told me i had ''des gôuts pointus'' i can't translate this in english this expression is french but you probably guess what it ment.What about sharp and edgy taste?

So i hope this was not pain streaking hard to read, i did not put personnal stuff, but a bit flavor
and flavoring is always a good thing when it tend in the limit of acceptable.

:tiphat:

Ps. Have a nice day and please comment this post if you think this is a great posting, or you have something to had, i wont post here unless i have a pertinant thing to says about classical or something too share, and will stick to this protocole.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Would "des gôuts pointus" translate approximately as "astringent tastes" - that is, a liking for music that is dry, pungent, bitter, sharp - unusual and the opposite of mainstream or popular.

I think you're very lucky to have a music store to whom you can go and negotiate about procuring recordings of your favourites - I have only been able to buy on-line for about a decade now. I am quite jealous!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

TurnaboutVox yes this would perfectly fit and translated what i just said thanks, indeed im so lucky to have someone for ordering purpose he very kind , people like this man are rare, he a good christian guy has a good heart and a helping hand he deliver the goods thus meaning the cd, to this day i had 99.0% of my record there, only 1 time he could order the cd but this went out of print or something so i never received that perticular cd, but this is ockay, he his a pro, and i trust him, if he says he will do his best i beleive him.Have a nice day mister TurnaboutVox


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

gôuts pointus - picky.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I know what you mean about seeming like a space alien because of classical music tastes. I've often been treated that way too when shopping for classical recordings. Even when I ask for _famous _classical CDs, I sometimes get blank looks from the salespeople.

The other day, I asked a Target employee if they had any Beethoven CDs. He replied, "Oh, you mean the soundtrack for the Beethoven dog movie?"  :lol:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

hehe Bettina funny anecdote, great to have you on my post , have a nice day take care.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I know what you mean about seeming like a space alien because of classical music tastes. I've often been treated that way too when shopping for classical recordings. Even when I ask for _famous _classical CDs, I sometimes get blank looks from the salespeople.
> 
> The other day, I asked a Target employee if they had any Beethoven CDs. He replied, "Oh, you mean the soundtrack for the Beethoven dog movie?"  :lol:


Yeah. You need to go to a record store that has a classical section. I spare myself the blank stares by doing my CD shopping online.


----------

